# 2014-2015 NBA Season



## LL

No love for the Association?

Cavs debut the new big three and Lob City vs. the Thunder tonight, and the Celtics are 1-0!!!!

I got Spurs over Bulls in the Finals in six.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Finally got the time to catch up on some NBA. Other than my faves which teams are fun to watch at the moment?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Wizards 12-5!!!


----------



## Stun Gun

Celtics 6-11 </3 

the Raptors being 15-5 is nice to see as a Canadian, sucks as a Celtics fan though.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Is D Rose back and healthy?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Is D Rose back and healthy?


He is back this year although he has already suffered a couple of injuries early in the season. But he played in their last game.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Okay so I've decided to keep up with the Bulls for sentimental reasons and Golden State because they're really fun to watch right now. I'm usually a few games behind though.

The West is shaping up to be very interesting by playoff time with San Antonio and OKC potentially being the 7th and 8th seat. Some semi-final like matchups in round 1 seem very possible at this point.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Wizards 2nd in the East!



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Okay so I've decided to keep up with the Bulls for sentimental reasons and Golden State because they're really fun to watch right now. I'm usually a few games behind though.
> 
> The West is shaping up to be very interesting by playoff time with San Antonio and OKC potentially being the 7th and 8th seat. Some semi-final like matchups in round 1 seem very possible at this point.


The west is always tough. East have some killers but top to bottom the West is the best.


----------



## Stun Gun

East over the last few years has become disappointing and more one sided. A lot of teams are in that rebuilding stage.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Stun Gun said:


> East over the last few years has become disappointing and more one sided. A lot of teams are in that rebuilding stage.


The are coming around. Washington has become a contender the last couple of years, Toronto is awesome and Atlanta is probably the biggest surprise in the NBA this year. Some good teams in the middle. But they are still far behind the West altogether.


----------



## Stun Gun

I'm a Celtics fan but its really nice to see Toronto finally performing.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Stun Gun said:


> I'm a Celtics fan but its really nice to see Toronto finally performing.


Kyle Lowry is a beast.


----------



## Leed

So this season I start watching NBA, but I can't even discuss anything in a freakin American board, quiet as hell over here, I thought you yanks were supposed to watch this shit. :laugh:


----------



## Bknmax

Leed said:


> So this season I start watching NBA, but I can't even discuss anything in a freakin American board, quiet as hell over here, I thought you yanks were supposed to watch this shit. :laugh:


the playoffs didn't start yet , and the Knicks suck this season


----------



## Leed

Still, this seems like a pretty interesting season, at least I'm enjoying it.
Mostly watching Clippers, which is my fav, Houston, which I like, sometimes Bulls and Cavs as well.
CP3 was on fire last night, 41pts 16ast, Griffin 2 out of 2 from deep, which is pretty interesting when you compare him to the first seasons, nice to see him evolving as a player and adding more elements to his game!
Harden has a career high, Westbrook collects another triple-double.


----------



## Bknmax

Leed said:


> Still, this seems like a pretty interesting season, at least I'm enjoying it.
> Mostly watching Clippers, which is my fav, Houston, which I like, sometimes Bulls and Cavs as well.
> CP3 was on fire last night, 41pts 16ast, Griffin 2 out of 2 from deep, which is pretty interesting when you compare him to the first seasons, nice to see him evolving as a player and adding more elements to his game!
> Harden has a career high, Westbrook collects another triple-double.


Clippers are a highlight team they won't win the title , but you are right it's fun watching them.


----------



## Leed

Bknmax said:


> Clippers are a highlight team they won't win the title , but you are right it's fun watching them.


It sucks Crawford is out and who knows how long, their bench definitely needs some adjustments, but I think they have potential.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The Clippers are good and can make a run but I don't see them winning it. The West is Golden State's to lose.


----------



## Ivan

Even though i am more then satisfied after the last year Finals outcome.

Back to back would be fantastic and the most perfect ending i could imagine for them. 


Happy for the Warriors too, i wont be mad if they take it all.

Dissapointed in the Nets and how they performed, watched them because i was interested to see how Bojan will perform in his rookie season (could have been much worse i guess). 

Brook played real good recently, but i am disgusted when players only play good when they need a new contract (and i mean all the players who do that not just Brook).


Get well soon Bosh/Teletovic/Copeland.


----------



## Leed

Clippers 1-0 against Spurs so far and they were playing good, probably one of the most interesting first round matchups


----------



## Stun Gun

Celtics played well against the Cavs. I don't see us winning but it will be closer than most think.


----------



## Leed

Thank god 3-3, what a game! Hopefully they'll take it at home too!


----------



## LL

Game 7 tonight before the big fight, hope the Clippers win.


----------



## Leed

LL said:


> Game 7 tonight before the big fight, hope the Clippers win.


Amen!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

If Washington plays like they did against Toronto then their upcoming series against Atlanta is going to be some can't miss basketball.


----------



## Leed

Amazing game and series, so ooo glad the Clippers won!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Wizards/Hawks starts today! Going to be a fun series!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Wizards take game 1 against the Hawks in Atlanta! Washington does not lose road games in the postseason.


----------



## Leed

What a great night of basketball, the day couldn't start any better for me! Bulls took out the Cavs and more importantly, Clippers beat Rockets without CP3! :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Leed said:


> What a great night of basketball, the day couldn't start any better for me! Bulls took out the Cavs and more importantly, Clippers beat Rockets without CP3! :thumb02:


Doesn't matter who comes out of the West or who wins the Chicago/Cleveland series. Washington is taking the title!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Kyrie Irving done for the post season. Series more than likely over.


----------



## Bknmax

HitOrGetHit said:


> Kyrie Irving done for the post season. Series more than likely over.


JR Smoothie Time


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Bknmax said:


> JR Smoothie Time


It won't be enough.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Well as soon as I say that Cleveland grabs a game. LeBron is on fire so far. Cleveland as a whole didn't play too hot in game 2, GS just played worse.

Still not sure GS doesn't end up taking a commanding lead, but this series could have been 2-0 Cleveland.


----------



## Leed

I'm still going with GSW 4-2. They started off not too good against MEM as well, but they did adapt later on.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Leed said:


> I'm still going with GSW 4-2. They started off not too good against MEM as well, but they did adapt later on.


I think GS takes this as well. It is just impressive what LeBron is able to do.


----------



## Leed

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think GS takes this as well. It is just impressive what LeBron is able to do.


No doubt, the guy is playing hard, but at the same time it probably will be the reason they will lose. I'm not surprised he's scoring so high, without Love and Irving he has to make more shots, but still his % isn't the best, and what if he has a day like Steph had? 
Also, I don't understand what Blatt is doing with the player rotations, leaving Mozgov on the bench in the 4th, not using Miller pretty much at all, keeping Smith who was making a lot of mistakes this game. This game also proved he could've rested Irving a lot more while sending out Delly. 
Not sure how long they will be able to keep up this pace.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Leed said:


> No doubt, the guy is playing hard, but at the same time it probably will be the reason they will lose. I'm not surprised he's scoring so high, without Love and Irving he has to make more shots, but still his % isn't the best, and what if he has a day like Steph had?
> Also, I don't understand what Blatt is doing with the player rotations, leaving Mozgov on the bench in the 4th, not using Miller pretty much at all, keeping Smith who was making a lot of mistakes this game. This game also proved he could've rested Irving a lot more while sending out Delly.
> Not sure how long they will be able to keep up this pace.


I think they want to get JR going and they need to if they want to stay competitive. Miller is going to get continue getting the short end of the stick with Smith and Shumpert dominating the minutes at the 2 spot and LeBron at the 3 spot.

Mozgov is playing #2 to Tristan Thompson at the Center spot. Thompson is a monster on the boards but lacks the offensive production that Mozgov gives them.


----------



## Bknmax

Sucks that Lebron missed that game winner in game 1, they would of been up 2-0 going Home.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Bknmax said:


> Sucks that Lebron missed that game winner in game 1, they would of been up 2-0 going Home.


Yeah but going home 1-1 is still big.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

LeBron is a mother effing monster.


----------



## Bknmax

HitOrGetHit said:


> LeBron is a mother effing monster.


True , his back is getting tired though  Looks like he pulled something also . Either way it could easily be 3-0 now playing game 4 at home for the title , I hope he pulls it off because Jordan would of not won with Delle , Mozgov and jr smoothie


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Bknmax said:


> True , his back is getting tired though  Looks like he pulled something also . Either way it could easily be 3-0 now playing game 4 at home for the title , I hope he pulls it off because Jordan would of not won with Delle , Mozgov and jr smoothie


He does need others to step up. Mainly on the defensive end. They were leading big last game and let GS back into it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Another year of NBA basketball in the books.


----------



## Leed

Either Deandre is stupid for leaving to a much worse team (I honestly think Clippers had a legit chance of taking the title either next year or year after), or he's a little girl and left because CP3 was being hard on him for not practicing free throws enough. 
I'm shocked and sad.


----------



## Bknmax

Leed said:


> Either Deandre is stupid for leaving to a much worse team (I honestly think Clippers had a legit chance of taking the title either next year or year after), or he's a little girl and left because CP3 was being hard on him for not practicing free throws enough.
> I'm shocked and sad.


nah Clippers were never going to win with that team Deandre did they right thing,Mavericks are better then the Clippers right now,and not just because of Deadre.
I am happy about my Knicks though because i didn't want them to spend all that money on Monroe hes not a good defender ,i love Tobias but he's a better fit in Orlando then Knicks since we needed a pure shooter and Melo plays his spot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Deandre went to a comparable team. I think the LAC may have been a better spot winning wise had he stayed now that Pierce went to the Clips, but Deandre didn't get along with Paul and wanted out. Dallas is a good team.

Other Offseason news

- Spurs landing LMA was huge.
- Raptors grabbing DeMarre Carroll was good for them and a loss for Atlanta
- Lakers getting Hibbert, Lou Williams and Brandon Bass is a step in the right direction for a team rebuilding.
- Knicks signed Robin Lopez to a 4 year/$54M
- Monta Ellis signed with Indiana 4 years/$44M
- Rondo to the Kings 1 year/$9.5M
- Marco Belinelli to the Kings 3 years/$19M
- Ed Davis to Portland 3 years/$20M
- Corey Brewer re-signs with Houston 3 years/$24M
- Tobias Harris re-signs with Orlando 4 years/$64M
- David West is still lurking in Free Agency with the Spurs, Cavs, Clippers and Wizards interested.

Also rumors of Cleveland trying to trade for Joe Johnson.


----------



## Bknmax

HitOrGetHit said:


> Deandre went to a comparable team. I think the LAC may have been a better spot winning wise had he stayed now that Pierce went to the Clips, but Deandre didn't get along with Paul and wanted out. Dallas is a good team.
> 
> Other Offseason news
> 
> - Spurs landing LMA was huge.
> - Raptors grabbing DeMarre Carroll was good for them and a loss for Atlanta
> - Lakers getting Hibbert, Lou Williams and Brandon Bass is a step in the right direction for a team rebuilding.
> - Knicks signed Robin Lopez to a 4 year/$54M
> - Monta Ellis signed with Indiana 4 years/$44M
> - Rondo to the Kings 1 year/$9.5M
> - Marco Belinelli to the Kings 3 years/$19M
> - Ed Davis to Portland 3 years/$20M
> - Corey Brewer re-signs with Houston 3 years/$24M
> - Tobias Harris re-signs with Orlando 4 years/$64M
> - David West is still lurking in Free Agency with the Spurs, Cavs, Clippers and Wizards interested.
> 
> Also rumors of Cleveland trying to trade for Joe Johnson.


Spurs are insane now that was the biggest sign of the draft 
Carroll is a bad version of Draymond Green 
Hibbert is soft Lakers should of gotten Kanter instead
West on the Cavs would be a good fit


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Bknmax said:


> Spurs are insane now that was the biggest sign of the draft
> Carroll is a bad version of Draymond Green
> Hibbert is soft Lakers should of gotten Kanter instead
> West on the Cavs would be a good fit


Carroll was probably Atlanta's best player in the playoff this past season. He was doing it all. He isn't going to become a superstar, but he instantly improves Toronto.

Hibbert has been disappointing but I expect him to improve. He didn't want to play in Indiana. PG slept with his fiance or whatever she was to him, the locker room had it's troubles and his play suffered.

West could be a great fit in Washington as they are trying to get away from Nene.


----------



## Bknmax

HitOrGetHit said:


> Carroll was probably Atlanta's best player in the playoff this past season. He was doing it all. He isn't going to become a superstar, but he instantly improves Toronto.
> 
> Hibbert has been disappointing but I expect him to improve. He didn't want to play in Indiana. PG slept with his fiance or whatever she was to him, the locker room had it's troubles and his play suffered.
> 
> West could be a great fit in Washington as they are trying to get away from Nene.


Oh wow did not know about Hibert , West signed with Spurs for 1.5 mil instead of 12 holy shit someone wants to win lol


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Bknmax said:


> Oh wow did not know about Hibert , West signed with Spurs for 1.5 mil instead of 12 holy shit someone wants to win lol


Yeah I'm pissed. I'm a die hard Wizards fan and West came out and San Antonio and Washington were the 2 at the top of his list. Spurs probably just offered him a big shot at a ring. Washington had a chance but not as big as the Spurs especially after signing Aldridge.

But the Spurs pissed me off. They were the team I loved outside of the wizards because they never bought their team. They drafted and developed players. Not this year though. 

Makes me sad. They are buying a title now.


----------



## Life B Ez

The Spurs are disgusting. Everyone in the league is going finally they are getting too old and they are actually too old this time, then they completely reload with Aldridge and Leonard. Now sign West, still have Duncan, Manu and Parker. They are winning another title.

All this talk about LeBron, Kobe and Durant, meanwhile maybe one of the best ever is consistently winning and no one talks about Duncan.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Life B Ez said:


> The Spurs are disgusting. Everyone in the league is going finally they are getting too old and they are actually too old this time, then they completely reload with Aldridge and Leonard.


Leonard? Are you talking about Kawhi Leonard? He was already a Spur before this offseason. But I do agree that they are pissing people off.

They were all about building a team and not buying one. So much so that there was a billboard promoting how they built and didn't buy a team. That was their thing. But they totally wrecked it thins year buying Free Agent;s to reload their roster.

This marks the end of teams building winners. It is officially all about buying free agents.


----------



## Life B Ez

HitOrGetHit said:


> Leonard? Are you talking about Kawhi Leonard? He was already a Spur before this offseason. But I do agree that they are pissing people off.
> 
> They were all about building a team and not buying one. So much so that there was a billboard promoting how they built and didn't buy a team. That was their thing. But they totally wrecked it thins year buying Free Agent;s to reload their roster.
> 
> This marks the end of teams building winners. It is officially all about buying free agents.


I know Leonard was already there, but with no Duncan or Parker he's not winning a title. Give him Aldridge and those two keep the Spurs as contenders.

I don't think they are buying anything. They signed a big name free agent who wanted to come play for them and has a similar mindset. There isn't anything wrong with signing a free agent, you don't have to draft every player. Had they signed LeBron and Love or something I'd agree, but they really only got Aldridge. West very clearly just wants to win, the Spurs didn't buy him. They gave him a minimum contract.

I also forgot about Danny Green. Pretty crazy that the Spurs don't look like they'll have any downtime losing three hall of famers to retirement because they have three who are going to follow them.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Life B Ez said:


> I know Leonard was already there, but with no Duncan or Parker he's not winning a title. Give him Aldridge and those two keep the Spurs as contenders.
> 
> I don't think they are buying anything. They signed a big name free agent who wanted to come play for them and has a similar mindset. There isn't anything wrong with signing a free agent, you don't have to draft every player. Had they signed LeBron and Love or something I'd agree, but they really only got Aldridge. West very clearly just wants to win, the Spurs didn't buy him. They gave him a minimum contract.


Only Aldridge? He is one of the best 4's in the NBA and by far the highest profile Free Agent available this year. Then they turned around and convinced West to come at an 11 million dollar discount. Why? Big part was probably centered around them landing LMA.

My issue is they always through it in everyone's face how they didn't sign big talent and buy players. LMA falls right in there as one of the best players in the league. I mean they have bill boards in SA advertising how they do not buy big players. 

Is there anything wrong with signing him? Of course not. Free Agent's are fair game. But you can't run around claiming you build your team and kind of look down on teams that sign big names for quick turnarounds like Aldridge and then turn around and do it.



> I also forgot about Danny Green. Pretty crazy that the Spurs don't look like they'll have any downtime losing three hall of famers to retirement because they have three who are going to follow them.


They will still lose a lot if they all choose to retire at the same time. David West isn't far from retiring himself. Aldridge is nice to have when Duncan leaves but nobody on that team can replace Parker without a dip in performance.


----------

